# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Më ndihmoni të gjej një emër për vajzën time

## esmeralda80

Pershendetje te gjitheve.Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj.
Ne fund te nentorit behem mami dhe akoma nuk kam gjetur nje emer per bebin tim.Eshte e vertete qe une jam e pavendosur,por ama qenka shume e veshtire,pasi jam e bindur qe thenia NOMEN OMEN(emri percakton fatin) eshte shume e vertete  :i ngrysur: ( Nqs keni ndonje ide jeni te mirepritur te gjithe te shkruani e te me sugjeroni. 
Deri tani kam arritur te pergatis nje liste ,por me thene te drejten edhe pse jane emra qe me pelqejne asnje prej tyre nuk ka arritur te ndeze ate shkendijen qe te me binde qe eshte i duhuri per princeshen time.

_ EADLIN ose EDLIN
          NICOLE
          EMMA
          ALYCIA
          ELIA  
          MARIKA
          CLARISSA
          FLAVIA
          VANESSA
          AMELIA
          LAYLIN_

C'mendim keni?Si ju duken? Mund edhe te mos i permbahemi kesaj liste,mund te me sugjeroni cfaredo lloj emri qe juve ju pelqen.


 :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------


## DeuS

_ALEXA_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

vinjola
elvana
rovena
roena
verena
chiara
ambra

----------


## apollon 23

Gabriela , eshte nje emer i vecante  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BEHARI

Albana
Silvana
Elvana
Saimira
Elvira
Edlira

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Kjara me pelqen shume. Merre njehere ne konsiderate

----------


## esmeralda80

Alexa,Chiara.Gabriela me dukem shume emra interesante.

----------


## goldian

loredana
luida

----------


## esmeralda80

Luida nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere,i njeh ndonje domethenie?

----------


## goldian

di qe eshte emer francez me duket por me gjate sja kam idene 
kam pasur njeren ne klase me kete emer
lista vazhdon
lorna
eljana
romina
malvina
saida

----------


## rina_

Mesira, Meare, Gezime, Shpresa, Shqipe, Altina, ect

----------


## Laura78

ja edhe nje dimes te vogel 
Anisa

----------


## Eminemka

*Orela
Luisida
Merona
Klarisa
Vanesa
Melinda
Melisa*

----------


## alnosa

Bora 
Denisa
Kristina 
Klea 
Ina 
Dea

----------


## benseven11

Miamor
laura

----------


## Homza

Albulena, Xena, Albiona, Zake, Rushe, Hamomide, Mahmute etj etj

----------


## Nice_Boy

*VANESSA* Me pelqen teper.. eshte emer me i mire dhe po ma beri nusja muve goc un do ja ve kete emer..

Pra them Vanessa.

----------


## esmeralda80

Faleminderit per sugjerimet,ndoshta ndihmoj po te them qe emri im eshte Esmeralda dhe burri im quhet Eduart,cili emer mund ti pershtatet emrave tane?

----------


## Cobra1

alnosa  Dea eshte emri mretreshe se butrintit  keshtu kam emruar kompanin time nuk them eshte shum i bukur mua vecanrisht me pelqen shum .


Alketa                         Blerta              Elisa                   Kostandina
Artiola                         Blerime            Elianna               ksenofone
Albana                        Ceisi                Florentia             Katerina
Angelina                     Donika             Fiona                  Kaliopi
Agustina                     Dorinna           Flutura                Kasiani
Amalia                         Erimioni           Laureta              Kristina
Aleksandra                  Erida               Lavdie                Keti
Ardiana                       Elefteria           Leonora             Katia
Anna                           Eli                     Liri                     Margarita                 
Anita                           Evangjelia        Lucie                  Mimoza
Anastasia                    Elisabeta          Lumturi              Florentina
                                    Emilia  Elena              Loreta            Joanna

----------


## Cobra1

Esmeralda 80 emri qe mund tju vij nga emrat tuaja nuk eshte ashqimo  mund ta quani( Elda)(Edlira) (Eda)(Eradda)Duke ven gjithmon shkronjate perbashketa te emrave tuaj mund te perdorni keta emra (Ada)keni dy (A) te perbashketa dhe 1 (D ) pote perbashket 


Faleminderit  Dhe mos harroni na njoftoni per emrin qe dore zgjidhni ne metepita 


PYET 1000 VET DHE BEJ SI DI VET

----------

